# A comprehensive list of promo sites with a helpful graph



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Another useful site to bookmark for promo sites. It also has a helpful graph.

http://www.readersintheknow.com/list-of-book-promo-sites?refcode=2ZLFNYRR


----------



## BlueGen (Jun 14, 2014)

This is really helpful. Many thanks.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

That is awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks very helpful!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

No registration required to see it. Thanks!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, Jan!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow... I hadn't even heard of some of these. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank You very much, Jan.  This is superfantasticly helpful!


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

Great resource - thanks!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow! What a fabulous resource! Thanks, Jan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow!  Thanks!


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

So I can scrap all the little pieces of paper I've been updating...Many thanks.


----------



## Flay Otters (Jul 29, 2014)

What they all said.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Thank you, Jan. .


----------



## SmartQuant (Mar 4, 2014)

Excellent, Jan. Thank you for the link!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice! Thanks so much!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Jan,

This is the most comprehensive and best list I have seen. Thanks for posting it. 

Roger


----------



## Carol M (Dec 31, 2012)

This is extremely helpful. Thank you very much for posting.


----------



## GP Hudson (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Great list.


----------



## AworkInProgress (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks this is great!


----------



## Simon Denman (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll be updating the underlying database on a regular basis, so just let me know if you hear of other sites or have useful info / comments to add.
Also any suggestions for enhancement / additional functionality will be gratefully received.
Thanks for sharing, Jan.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

That's pretty awesome, thanks ever so much! Now I just need to get the new book out the door!


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Fantastic - thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm giving this a bump in case some people missed it  .


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Simon Denman said:


> I'll be updating the underlying database on a regular basis, so just let me know if you hear of other sites or have useful info / comments to add.
> Also any suggestions for enhancement / additional functionality will be gratefully received.
> Thanks for sharing, Jan.


Thank you, Simon (and Jan for sharing). Readers in the Know seems like a great promo site. I'm thinking of listing my books. Has anyone here tried it?


----------



## Louise Lintvelt (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow! Just found this. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Thank you, Simon (and Jan for sharing). Readers in the Know seems like a great promo site. I'm thinking of listing my books. Has anyone here tried it?


I've got my books up, and I recognize a few other authors from here.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Wanted to submit a couple of clarifications on Freebooksy / Bargain Booksy, as the info in the chart isn't quite correct for our sites.

We DO have the option to submit your book for free, however we don't guarantee feature if you go this route. Links to the editorial submissions below.
Freebooksy: http://freebooksy.com/editorial-submissions
Bargain Booksy: http://bargainbooksy.com/for-authors

Our posts also stay on our site indefinitely, even after your promotion has ended. They won't be on the homepage, but we don't take books off the site and they'll be discoverable in our archives.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, this is great. Thanks.


----------



## Simon Denman (Aug 2, 2014)

Freebooksy_Taylor said:


> Wanted to submit a couple of clarifications on Freebooksy / Bargain Booksy, as the info in the chart isn't quite correct for our sites.


Thanks Taylor,
Your data are now updated.
Are these new pages? Not sure why I couldn't find that info when I was doing the research, but in any case, it should all be correct now.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Very helpful.


----------



## Alex Rogers (Jan 7, 2014)

Great page! Thanks!


----------



## Wolfpack (Jun 20, 2013)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Another useful site to bookmark for promo sites. It also has a helpful graph.
> 
> http://www.readersintheknow.com/list-of-book-promo-sites?refcode=2ZLFNYRR


 Awesome list, thanks.


----------



## Simon Denman (Aug 2, 2014)

Wolfpack said:


> Awesome list, thanks.


You're welcome.
Please let me know if you have any suggestions for improvements.

I've been looking at some system of ratings for the sites listed - perhaps the number of times a site has been added to a favourites list or some kind of voting.

Any suggestions would be gratefully received.

I'm obviously getting a steady stream of requests to add new sites, which I'm doing - providing they really are promo sites that accept submissions from Indie Authors.


----------



## Eva Lefoy (Jan 25, 2014)

lovely! Thanks so much!


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Terrific!  Thank you Jan and Simon.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of good ones in there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Simon Denman (Aug 2, 2014)

scottmarlowe said:


> Lots of good ones in there. Thanks for sharing!


And if you create a free account, you can add those 'good ones' to your favourites by clicking the green '+' button, thus creating a shortlist of only those that work for you


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you Jan
I've just joined this site, what a fantastic promo tool for authors but also a great site for book lovers which I'm sure everyone here is


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Comprehensive is the word. Thanks.


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I used this as a kick in the butt to finally sort out my last promo before I get out of Select. It's really helpful and very easy to use!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just giving this a time zone bump for anyone who might have missed it.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks! Valuable information.
And I appreciate the bump. I missed a lot before, during, and after my husbands's hospitalization. I'm still doing catch-up on all the parts of my life.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope your husband is now ok and you soon catch up with all the threads


----------



## Annabel Chant (Feb 24, 2015)

As everyone has already said, this is so helpful! Thanks very much for sharing


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Annabel Chant said:


> As everyone has already said, this is so helpful! Thanks very much for sharing


Glad you found it useful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2015)

Great list! I'm only disappointed that it doesn't have a column for whether the sites only promote to Amazon, or whether they promote wide to Kobo, Smashwords, Nook, iBooks, etc.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

I don't know how you do it, Jan, but you always seem to come up with links to the most interesting articles and resources. Thank you!

And a big thanks to you, too, Simon!


----------



## CJAnderson (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking forward to digging through the database -- much obliged!


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

Amazing resource. Thank you for posting!   Bookmarked


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thought I'd give this a bump in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping for newbies.


----------



## Secret Pen Pal (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting this, Jan. This is a great time-saver. 

I like that the chart answers most of my key questions at a glance. Good job.

Maybe I missed something, but the Fussy Librarian page and FAQ both state review requirements and mention only paid options. 

We were surprised we had to state a gender for our publishing company -- the system won't allow registration unless male or female is selected.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping this for newbies who might have missed it  .


----------



## SonyaWrites (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for bumping it! This looks like a great resource!


----------



## Findaway (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you. I had no idea this list existed.


----------



## jasonbladd (Dec 22, 2015)

thanks for this! I'm working on something similar, but with a twist.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a great resource, Jan, thanks for sharing


----------



## Marnie (Sep 10, 2014)

What a great resource. Thanks Jan.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Very comprehensive!

Thanks for sharing!

Unless I missed it, I think it would also be helpful to let us add performance data for various sites as well.


----------



## jasonbladd (Dec 22, 2015)

Joseph, I'm working on something like that. You can check out the link in my signature line.


----------



## kwanloo (Jan 2, 2016)

Another list which I have used is:

http://jamescalbraith.com/2013/01/09/80-sites-to-advertise-your-book/

some entries are out of date.

Y Kwan Loo


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thought I would bump this in case the newbies have missed it  .


----------



## jenncrowell (Mar 27, 2016)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thought I would bump this in case the newbies have missed it .


Thanks, Jan! This newbie appreciates it muchly.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

jenncrowell said:


> Thanks, Jan! This newbie appreciates it muchly.


Hope you find it useful


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

After reading the thread about BookButterly I have suggested to Readers in the Know that they also read it as they have that site on their list.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumping for newbies who might find this useful.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

That's really comprehensive. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> That's really comprehensive. Thanks for the link.


Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you 

TG


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

This looks like one of the most updated lists I have seen.  There are many lists floating around but prices and information are terribly outdated on those lists.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Simon Denman said:


> You're welcome.
> Please let me know if you have any suggestions for improvements.
> 
> I've been looking at some system of ratings for the sites listed - perhaps the number of times a site has been added to a favourites list or some kind of voting.
> ...


I do have one question - what time zone does the "Email Time" column refer to?

Voting may be a complicated issue - you will have to get voters to register, and check they only vote once...plus I don't know how you will determine if they are really authors that actually used the services. (You know - sites may try to vote for themselves and sites may maliciously give others bad votes if there are any bad rating options, and if any of the sites have access to a bunch of paid clickfarm voters it'll be a mess).


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

sweet list


----------

